# Workstation für Bildbearbeitung



## Spearemint (17. Juni 2018)

*Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Hallo, ich suche einen neuen PC um mich künftig voll und ganz auf die Arbeit  fokussieren zu können und mich (möglichst) nicht mit nervigen Wartezeiten/Rucklern beschäftigen zu müssen. Da ich von Workstations und auch den Anforderungen meiner beiden Programme nicht wirklich Ahnung habe will ich hier um Rat bitten. Es werden große RAW Dateien (vermutlich von der Sony a7r3) bearbeitet.

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

 1500€ (+200 wenn es Sinn macht - weniger geht natürlich immer, muss nicht sinnlos ausgereizt werden)

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

 nein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

 ja

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

 250GB Samsung 850 Evo (6 Monate alt)

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

 WQHD/4k 10 Bit - noch nicht klar

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

 75% Lightroom Classic CC
 25% Photoshop CC
(+ abendliche Runde Minecraft - sollte ja eigtl. überall laufen)

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

2x 500GB SSD mit hoher TBW Garantie

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

Prozessor

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

 -So leise wie irgend möglich
 -schlichtes (gedämmtes) Gehäuse
 -Grafikkarte muss 10 Bit Fähig sein (also Workstation GPU)
 -Keine fertige Workstation (24h Service usw. ist für mich nicht relevant)

Abschließend vielleicht noch als Zusatz Info: Sollten dieses Jahr noch meinen Anforderungen (Budget / 10 Bit) entsprechende neue Grafikkarten erscheinen wäre ich bereit meine vorhandene 1050ti solange weiter zu verwenden. Falls dies nicht der Fall ist kann eine entsprechende GPU gleich mit in der Konfig sein.

Bedanke mich im Voraus schon mal bei allen Helfern


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Hey ho,

Du brauchst keine Workstationkarte für die 10bit Ausgabe.
Für Lightroom und Photoshop ist der 8700k aktuell der schnellste Prozessor. Selbst der gibt 10bit über die iGPU aus. Also theoretisch braucht du die Graka nur zum zocken. Da kannst du auch bis zur neuen Generation deine 1050ti behalten oder zockst Minecraft dann in 1080p wenn die Performance für 4k nicht reicht.

Lightroom und Photoshop profitieren nicht von der Graka außer minimal beim Export, was vernachlässigbar ist. Allerdings profitiert es von 2 SSDs. Wenn die Bilder auf einer separaten SSD liegen läuft der Workflow schneller.
Wie groß sind Bilder im Vollformat? Sicherlich sind 32GB Ram nötig um alles schnell zu bearbeiten.

macht ca. 1150 Taler

1 Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
1 Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80684I78700K)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK)
1 ASRock Z370 Extreme4 (90-MXB5U0-A0UAYZ)
1 be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022)
1 Fractal Design Meshify C (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)
2 be quiet! Sleeved Power Cable CS-6610, 1x SATA, 600mm (BC024)

die sleeved cables sind nur nice to have für die beiden SSDs. Dadurch brauchst du die unnützen Kabel nicht in Case legen. Allerdings nicht nötig. Nur das i-Tüpfelchen


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wie groß sind Bilder im Vollformat? Sicherlich sind 32GB Ram nötig um alles schnell zu bearbeiten.



In aller Regel nicht. Sofern man nicht vor hat sehr viele Bilder gleichzeitig zu bearbeiten oder ineinander irgendwie zu verwurschteln reichen dafür 16 GB RAM locker aus, selbst bei Vollformat RAW-Bildern. Wenn man eine fixe SSD hat und 16 GB RAM ist man hier sehr ordentlich unterwegs - und schlimmstenfalls sind weitere 16 GB RAM auch schnell dazugesteckt.

Achso um die Frage noch zu beantworten, Bilder im Vollformat RAW liegen in der Größenordnung 20 bis 100 MB je nach Auflösung eben. Selbst der fieseste Filter macht da keine 20 GB Arbeitsdaten draus.


----------



## Research (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

CPU:    AMD Ryzen 7 2700, 8x 3.20GHz, boxed (YD2700BBAFBOX)    289€
MoBo:   MSI X470 Gaming Plus (7B79-002R)   130€
RAM:    G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-16GISB)    147€
Cooler:    Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4    87€

oder

CPU:     AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X, 8x 3.80GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (YD190XA8AEWOF)    330€
MoBo:   ASRock X399 Taichi (90-MXB5R0-A0UAYZ)  319€
RAM:    Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL19, ECC (CT4K4G4WFS8266)    192€
Cooler:    Noctua NH-U14S TR4-SP3    80€

Beide genug Power um Batch-Umwandlugen zu machen, Minecraft zu spielen und dabei den Server zu hosten.

PSU:    be quiet! Straight Power 11 450W ATX 2.4 (BN280)    87€
Case:     Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)    67€
SSD:    Plextor M8PeGN 512GB, M.2 (PX-512M8PeGN)    227*2
GPU:   Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti StormX, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DP (NE5105T018G1F)   168€
oder:    AMD Radeon Pro WX 3100, 4GB GDDR5, DP, 2x mDP (100-505999)    138€ mit 10Bit


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Wenn der 8700k @ stock läuft, ist ein wenig schneller als der 2700x. Übertaktet ist er nochmal schneller. Von daher ist ryzen hier nicht die richtige Wahl.

16gb ram sollten durchaus reichen.


----------



## Spearemint (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

Die Bilder sind im RAW Format ca. 80 MB groß, ist also doch schon eine ganze Menge für Fotos, und da wäre halt jetzt die Frage ob man direkt 32GB RAM nehmen sollte oder halt zum testen erstmal 16. Bezüglich des Prozessors habe ich mir auch schon gedacht das der 8700k aktuell vermutlich am besten geeignet ist, allerdings ist das natürlich wieder ein "Hitzkopf" wo ich Angst habe das der mit einem Luftkühler bei Übertaktung zu laut wird (irgendwer Erfahrungen damit?). Ja und schlussendlich das mit der 10 Bit Ausgabe durch die IGPU des i7 ist mir neu, aber hilft mir vermutlich auch nicht weiter weil die Adobe Produkte ja doch ein wenig von dedizierter Grafik profitieren, nur habe ich halt von den dafür passenden Grafikkarten keine Ahnung bezüglich welche (ob überhaupt AMD oder Nvidia) dafür nötig wäre. 

Wäre schön wenn ihr hier noch ein paar Vorschläge machen könntet, vielleicht findet man ja auch einen Kompromiss - jetzt wurden ja z.B. schon 3 unterschiedliche Prozessoren genannt.  

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wenn der 8700k @ stock läuft, ist ein wenig schneller als der 2700x.



In Lightroom was hier 75% des Workloads ausmachen soll ist der 2700X schon ab Werk schneller als ein 8700K.
AMD jagt den i7-8700K: Ryzen 7 2700X und R5 2600X im Test entscheidend verbessert [Update 2]
Fotobearbeitung/Lightroom/Photoshop kann alle kerne nutzen die da sind. Deswegen gewinnt der 8-Kern Ryzen gegen den 6er Intel, auch wenn letzterer schneller taktet.

Was das "Hitzkopf" angeht: Absolut totgehyptes Thema im Internet seit vielen Jahren. So lange man nicht übertaktet wie ein Wahnsinniger und einen halbwegs vernünftigen Kühler verwendet wird keine CPU der letzen 5 Jahre übertrieben heiß oder laut (den FX9000 mal ausgenommen ). Egal ob AMD oder Intel. Das Thema wird immer hochgekocht ohne Ende und es ist einfach nix dran. Schon den pentium4 hatte man damals als Herdplatte beschimpft und ein Fass nach dem anderen aufgemacht - dabei hatte der auch nicht mehr Abwärme produziert als es heute in der Mittelklasse völlig normal ist. Dann ist da noch das Problem, dass die meisten Leute den Unterschied zwischen Temperatur und Abwärme nicht verstehen. Da sind CPUs die 200W raushauen kein Problem weil die Chipfläche so groß ist dass man sie auf 60 Grad kühlen kann aber wenn dann eine CPU mal 80 oder 90°C heiß wird (was technisch absolit kein Thema ist) ist das sofort der Hitzkopf vor dem Herrn - selbst wenn die CPU dafür nur 50W verbraucht und der Chip eben winzig ist...


----------



## Research (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Hm,
jetzt nicht der große Unterschied:
Photoshop CC 2018 CPU Performance: AMD Ryzen 2 vs Intel 8th Gen
Mit dem schnelleren RAM hat AMD das aufgeholt.

Übertakten mit der Inte WLP?
Keine so gute Idee.

Ryzenmasterist ne nette Software die man angucken kann.

Momentan ist bei Adobe bei 6 Kernen Schluss gewesen (?). @ Alk, ist da mittlerweile mehr drin?
Kann also sein das dein System mit den Bildern voll ausgelastet wird.

Was dann insgesammt laggy ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Den Turbo auf alle Kerne legen und mit 4,7 GHz bist du gut dabei und die Temperaturen sind ok.
Der pro4 hat schon richtig gute Kühlleistung.

Und wie gesagt bringt dir eine graka keine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile beim Workflow. Nur beim Export. Und das rechtfertigt keine Grafikkarte. 
Behalte deine 1050ti und gut. 
10bit wird glaube erst deut letztem Jahr von consumerkarten unterstützt da HDR eine wichtige Rolle übernommen. 


Ram... Lass mal rechnen. 
Ein Bild, rechnen wir großzügig mit 100MB.
Multipliziert mit 100 Arbeitsschritte die man rückgängig machen kann, sind 100 realistisch? Man klickt ja manchmal schon viel rum. Sind wir bei 10gb Rambelegung plus 3gb für win 10. 16gb reichen. Arbeitest du parallel mit beiden Programmen wirds knapp.
Kann man das überhaupt so rechnen? 
Letztens hatte hier jemand mit Photoshop Probleme mit 16gb ram. Mein bisschen geknipse reicht nicht aus um das beurteilen zu können. Kannst ja mal in deinem aktuellen Rechner nach der Rambelegung schauen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*



Research schrieb:


> Momentan ist bei Adobe bei 6 Kernen Schluss gewesen (?). @ Alk, ist da mittlerweile mehr drin?


8 sollten mittlerweile mindestens gehen - denn einen anderen Grund kann es kaum geben dass der 8er Ryzen den 6er Coffelake schlägt.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*



Research schrieb:


> Hm,
> jetzt nicht der große Unterschied:
> Photoshop CC 2018 CPU Performance: AMD Ryzen 2 vs Intel 8th Gen
> Mit dem schnelleren RAM hat AMD das aufgeholt.
> ...



Trotzdem läuft der gut auf 4,7GHz. Insgesamt ist der 2700x langsamer. Nicht viel, aber langsamer. Mit teurem schnellen RAM kommt er vielleicht an den 8700k ran, aber da ist der Intel noch nicht auf 4,7GHz.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 8 sollten mittlerweile mindestens gehen - denn einen anderen Grund kann es kaum geben dass der 8er Ryzen den 6er Coffelake schlägt.




Tut er nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Den entsprechenden Test habe ich dir verlinkt wo der Ryzen schneller ist. Und wir reden hier von einer Workstation. _Die übertaktet man nicht!
_Es geht hier darum ein fehlerfreies Ergebnis zu haben, nicht 10 Sekunden rechenzeit einzusparen. Wenn bei einem Spiel mal ein Pixel falsch ist bemerkt das kein Mensch (und glaubt sein System wäre suuperstabil), wenn du anfängst mit Fotos und Videos professionell zu arbeiten kann dir ein Rechenfehler stundenlange Arbeit zunichtemachen oder noch schlimmer du bemerkst den Fehler nicht (der Kunde aber ggf. schon).
Performance unter nicht-Werkseinstellungen ist für solche Systeme völlig irrelevant. Das zählt nur bei unwichtigen Spielerechnern.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Der test ist zu alt. Adobe hat für alle Anwendungen neue Updates gebracht und die Intel sind schneller.
Photoshop CC 2018 CPU Performance: AMD Ryzen 2 vs Intel 8th Gen

Der 8700k läuft problemlos auf 4,7GHz aber selbst @stock schneller.


----------



## Research (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Und wo ist der neuerer Test?
Außer gegen AMD zu wettern, selber hast du bis jetzt immer wenig recherchiert.

Das WLP Prblem ist so alt wie die Einührung dieser.
De kam teils schon vertrocknet beim Kunden an.
Nichts mit Max.Turbo. Außer du meinst den CPU-Lüfter.

Intel ist in den Test auch nur schneller weilder RAM auf 2.666 limitiert ist.
Der TR alleine ist schon schneller. Mit ECC.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Hab doch nen test angehängt.
Da ist detailliert aufgelistet wie lange welcher Schritt mit welcher CPU dauert. 
Ich Wetter auch nicht gegen AMD, für mich zählen Fakten. 
Und gerade wenn man lightroom und Photoshop professionell benutzt, zählen halt auch die paar Sekunden. Bei 10 Fotos ist das egal, bei 600 sieht die Sache anders aus.
Dann wird aus 0.1 Sekunde eine Minute. Wenn ein Arbeitsschritt eine Sekunde schneller geht, macht das bei 600 Bildern mal eben 10 Minuten. Zeit ist Geld.
Wenn der Ryzen mit schnellem guten ram genauso schnell ist wie der Intel, der Intel skaliert mit 3200er RAM auch etwas besser, bringt das auch nix, da dieser dann teurer wird als der Intel. Samsung B-Die, scharfe Timings...

Hier mal ein Test für den TE um zu vergleichen wie Grakas bei Photoshop mitarbeiten
Photoshop CC 2018 NVIDIA GeForce GPU Performance



Research schrieb:


> Der TR alleine ist schon schneller. Mit ECC.



kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, dazu hab ich keine Tests.

Zudem fehlen beim pcgh test genaue Infos. Ein preset wird ausgeführt und der Export. Ja, beim Export ist Ryzen schneller. Über das Preset ist nichts bekannt. Und wie gesagt, gab es ein Update seitens Adobe wodurch Intel Prozessoren schneller geworden sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dann wird aus 0.1 Sekunde eine Minute. Wenn ein Arbeitsschritt eine Sekunde schneller geht, macht das bei 600 Bildern mal eben 10 Minuten. Zeit ist Geld.



Jemand der das vollprofessionell macht und derart rechenleistungsbegrenzt ist in seinem Workflow dass solche Dinge die du nennst eine wesentliche Rolle spielen fragt nicht in einem Hardwareforum welche Hardware sinnvoll wäre zum kaufen sondern mietet sich eine professionelle Workstation an die zigfach so schnell ist. 

Für den Heimanwenderbereich ist es auch wenns etwas professioneller wird egal ob die CPU für die Bearbeitung eines Bildes 30 oder 32 Sekunden braucht. Dann lässt man das Ding wenns wirklich mal hart kommt eben mal ne Nacht durchlaufen per Batchdatei und hat 1000 Bilder durchgenudelt.

Ich weiß dass viele das nicht hören wollen aber im heutigen Zeitalter ist bis auch ganz ganz wenige Ausnahmen die Rechenleistung nicht mehr relevant für Content Creation aller Art, da bereits ein pupsnormaler Blödiamarktrechner so viel Power hat dass er nahezu alles bewerkstelligen kann (es ist viel wichtiger, WELCHEN Content man erzeugt als wie schnell er wie bearbeitet wird!). Da streitet man sich um 5 oder 10% mehr oder weniger Leistung und verliert schnell aus den Augen, dass in fast allen Fällen im Heimbereich eine solche CPU >90% der Zeit die ein Tag so hat entweder idelt oder ausgeschaltet ist. Nur wenige Leute haben tatsächlich so einen Workload zu bearbeiten, dass man beispielsweise einen 2700X oder vergleichbares mal nen ganzen Tag voll auslasten kann.

Der TE könnte ja mal umreißen wie viel Arbeit er tatsächlich hat. Dann könnte man auch darüber reden ob es sinnvoll ist sich um 5% zu streiten oder obs völlig wurscht ist ob jetzt ein 2700X, ein 8700K oder übertrieben gesagt ein gebrauchter Sandybridge fürn Fuffi benutzt wird.


----------



## Spearemint (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Ja, also grundsätzlich habe ich nicht so viele Bilder auf eine Ladung, also ist die Import/Export Leistung eher weniger relevant. Mir geht es primär um das flüssige bearbeiten ohne nervige Verzögerungen wie ich sie mit meinem aktuellen System habe. Zudem ist mir jetzt nicht klar was bezüglich der Grafikkarte (10 Bit) ist, wie gesagt möchte ich sollte der griff zum i7 gehen die igpu nicht nutzen,  da man mit dedizierten doch teils einen deutlichen Anstieg an Geschwindigkeit hat, wobei dieser mit besseren Modellen nahezu überhaupt nicht zunimmt (Einsteiger Modell reicht also).


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Wie sieht denn dein aktuelles System aus?


----------



## Spearemint (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Müsste doch in meiner Signatur zu sehen sein? (i7 4790 non k  @ 3,6GHz / 1050 ti / SSD / 8GB DDR3 1600) - Flaschenhals ist bei den von mir erwähnten Verzögerungen der Prozessor


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*



Spearemint schrieb:


> Müsste doch in meiner Signatur zu sehen sein? (i7 4790 non k  @ 3,6GHz / 1050 ti / SSD / 8GB DDR3 1600) - Flaschenhals ist bei den von mir erwähnten Verzögerungen der Prozessor



Ich nehme sogar an, dass es am RAM liegt. Hast du das mal überprüft wie voll der ist? Win 10 nimmt sich schon ca. 3 bis 3,5gb.


----------



## Spearemint (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Ich habe mal eben ein wenig rumprobiert und landete bei maximal 94% RAM Auslastung (Durchschnittlich so um die 85) - Prozessor war auch gut am arbeiten.


----------



## Research (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Problem Nr.1
Wenn das letzte GB RAM angebrochen wird wird geswappt.
-> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam, Lag....

Weil die Systeme beim Benchmark immer "frisch" sind, merkt man erst beim selber Nutzen das da noch AntiVirus, Updates, Browser, Video etc laufen.
Das kann gerne mal ausbremsen.

Momentan hättest du mit dem Ryzen immer genug frei für Adobe und das Restsystem.
16GB RAM sind Pflicht, den TR kannst du auch nur mit 2x8, später 4x 8GB betreiben.
Dual VS Quad-Channel.
Du willst Quadchanel.

Wenn d auf 12 Kerne gehst, wären vermutlich die nächsten 6 Jahre Ruhe. Mehr RAM mit inbegriffen, das irgendwann gekauft wird.

Hier mal Lightroom:
Threadripper: AMDs Ryzen Threadripper 1950X und 1920X im Test - Hardwareluxx
Selbst die 1000er  Generation für damals 300€ agt die Intel 1k€ CPUs


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*

Habe mir mal den Test der letzten PCGH Zeitschrift angeschaut.
Der 2700x ist aktuell tatsächlich wieder schneller als der 8700k. Beide @stock mit 2666MHz DR ram. 
Sehr geil. 

Muß sogar sagen, dass man für normalen Einsatz wie es bei dir klingt, einen 2600x in Betracht ziehen kann. 
Vernünftiger ram und ab geht's. 
Nächsten Monat ist der 8700k vielleicht wieder vorn 

Aber Preis/Leistung ist ja echt top bezüglich lightroom.

 Endeffekt ist es egal welche CPU du nimmst. Vom Gesamtpaket würde ich dann doch ryzen bevorzugen. Egal ob 2600x oder 2700x.

Allerdings sollte dein i7 schon noch recht gut mitmachen. Kannst du dir von irgendwem zusätzliche 8gb RAM leihen um zu schauen ob es besser läuft?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Workstation für Bildbearbeitung*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Habe mir mal den Test der letzten PCGH Zeitschrift angeschaut.
> Der 2700x ist aktuell tatsächlich wieder schneller als der 8700k. Beide @stock mit 2666MHz DR ram.
> Sehr geil.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mit 16 GB RAM schon Probleme auch wenn ich ds ganze nicht Professionell mache und nur IrfanView 64 nutzte. Mein 4790k ist für die Batch entweder viel zu langsam oder das Programm ist für 8k Bilder mit jeweils 80-100MB bzw 16k Bilder mit bis zu 2GB nicht ausgelegt. Da kann ich nur bestätigen, dass sich 32 GB Ram und ein 8 Kerner lohnen würden oder dass zumindest vermuten, da der 4790k mit 16gb 2666mhz cl12 sehr lange braucht oder mal gerne einen Fehler einbaut. OK das liegt auch daran, dass 16GB für deartige Bilder auch zu wenig sind, wenn nebenbei noch andere Programme offen sind.


----------

